# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  آموزش نحوه اضافه کردن فونت خاص به برنامه اندروید

## jst

گاهی اوقات لازم است فونت مورد نظرخودتون رو به برنامه اندرویدی اضافه کنید مثلا نوشته ها با فونت bhoma نمایش داده بشه . این مطلب رو در یکی از سایتهای مرتبط با دلفی پیدا کردم که خدمتون ارئه می کنم :
1- فایل فونت مورد نظرتون (مثلا Bhoma.ttf) رو در شاخه پروژتون کپی کنید . 
2-از منوی project گزینه Deployment  رو انتخاب می کنیم و یک آیتم جدید اضافه می کنیم .(تصویر پیوست)
3-از مسیر C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\15.0\source\fmx فایل FMX.FontGlyphs.Android.pas را در شاخه پروژه کپی می کنیم . و در ویراستار دلفی باز می کنیم . 
4-یونیت System.IOUtils را در قسمت uses یونیت مذکور اضافه می کنیم 
5-زیر برنامه procedure TAndroidFontGlyphManager.LoadResource; را بیابید . 
6- در قسمت تعریف متغیرها FontFile: string; را اضافه کنید . 
7- خط کد Typeface := TJTypeface.JavaClass.create(FamilyName, TypefaceFlag); را بیابید (خط 85 در دلفی xe7 )و بجای آن کد زیر رو قراربدهید:

FontFile := TPath.GetDocumentsPath + PathDelim + CurrentSettings.Family + '.ttf';
 if FileExists(FontFile) then
   Typeface := TJTypeface.JavaClass.createFromFile(StringToJStrin  g(FontFile))
   else
     Typeface := TJTypeface.JavaClass.Create(FamilyName, TypefaceFlag); 

حالا فایل رو ذخیره کنید و خلاص
کافیه در برنامتون نام فونت رو انتخاب کنید .

----------


## Valadi

با تشکر  از زحمتتان 
سورس کد پروژه را هم قرار می دادید بهتر بود
موفق و موید باشید

----------

